# Wie bekomme Ich die Videobearbeitung schneller ?



## Storm_Animal (4 Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem Rechner wenn Ich Videos bearbeiten möchte.
Das bearbeiten klappt noch halbwegs ganz gut, allerdings beim erstellen dreht der Lüfter voll auf. Und das so lange bis das Video fertig ist zum Bsp : 
Video (HD) ca. 90 min. Länge, Erstellungszeit über 24 Std. :angry:

Ich denke wenn Ich das so weiter mache tut´s die Kiste nicht mehr lange 

Hier mal mein System:

Dell Inspiron 530s
Interl Core 2 Duo 3,16 Ghz
ATI 2400 HD Pro
Win XP Rro Service Pack 3
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Kann man da was aufrüsten (GrKa oder CPU) oder macht das kein Sinn ? ?

Ich denke hier ist auch der ein oder andere der Videos bearbeitet und kann mir vielleicht helfen :thumbup:

Bedanke mich schon mal im voraus :thx:


----------



## DerMarx (5 Feb. 2012)

Ich denke du redest von der Zeit die dein PC zum rendern des Videos nach der bearbeitung braucht?.
Sowas dauert immer lange, abhängig davon wie lang das Video ist und wie sehr du daran rum gespielt hat, Effekte Übergänge usw. Videobearbeitung ist mit eines der Hardwarehungrigsten sachen überhaupt.

Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher machen viel aus, aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist ne fixe Festplatte am besten mit nem schnellen Sata3 Anschluss.

Weiss nicht welches Programm du benutzt und ob du auf ein bestimmtes video Format fetgelegt bist aber du kannst ja auch mal schauen ob du am codec was verändern kannst.

Zum Thema aufrüsten, eher nicht, wenn schon dann nen neuen PC. Wenn ich mir dein Rechner so anschaue kannste ja net eben so CPU wechseln, da muss dann wegen neuem Sockel auch gleich nen neues Mainboard her und damit kommt dann auch DD3 Speicher der dann noch her müsste, weiss nicht ob du soviel investieren möchtest.

Und das was du sagtest mit den Lüftern das die laut werden hat nicht viel zu bedeuten. Heisst nicht das der Rechner über seine Spezifikationen belastet wird, lad dir am besten mal ein Tool (speedfan zB) zum überprüfen der Temperatur deiner CPU runter und schau ob die beim Rendern im grünen bereich ist, falls ja musst du dir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Storm_Animal (5 Feb. 2012)

Als Progi nutze Ich Pinnacle Studio 15, und die Videos erstelle Ich alle in HD 

Was das mit den Codecs angeht hab Ich mich mal versucht schlau zu machen, aber ist für mich bis heute ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Feb. 2012)

CoreAVC ist das Zauberwort für Codecs, die die Mehrkern-Prozessoren ausnutzen.


----------



## chnsky (26 Sep. 2012)

Auch wenn der Thread ein wenig älter ist:

Coreavc ist ein De-Coder codec, hilft also nicht beim encoden.

Was du brauchst ist ein Codec der relativ wenig Leistung/ Zeit zum encodieren benötigt.
Wenn du einen neueren Codec einsetzt, erhälst du bei gleicher Bildqualität kleinere Dateien.

Als Beispiel: 
Ich kann 720p in Echtzeit encodieren, wenn ich xvid als codec benutze, benutze ich stattdessen jedoch einen H.264 AVC Codec, dauert es 6 oder 7x solange, die Dateien sind aber nur etwa halb so bei gleicher Bildqualität.

Nimm also lieber xvid, oder einen anderen mpeg4 Codec und benutze eine höhere Bitrate,


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Ich arbeite in diesem Bereich, wenn auch nur indirekt. Ich bin eigentlich aus dem 3D-Bereich.

Wichtig ist, dass die Platten sehr schnell sind. Raid oder noch besser eine SSD Festplatte.

Dann sollten die zu bearbeitenden Dateien auf einer anderen Festplatte liegen.

Also die Bearbeitungssoftware auf der Windows Festplatte und die Videos auf einer anderen.

Dann brauchst du möglichst viel Arbeitsspeicher und eine schnelle CPU!


----------



## myam77 (26 Sep. 2012)

Kann mich nur meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen. Ich hab einige arbeit in Adobe After Effects hinter mir. Gerade bei arbeit in HD, können sich bestimmte sachen enorm ziehen. Um den ablauf schneller zu gestalten, gibt es viele möglichkeiten. Ich hab bei mir zb einen intel i7 920 - 12gig ram - normalo IDE festplatten. In meinem fall würde mehr ram und eine ssd platte sinn machen. Software seitig kann man nur minimal geschwindigkeit rausholen. Jenachdem was für ein encoder verwendet wird.

Das dein lüfter voll aufdreht sollte normal sein. Bei cpu lastigen arbeiten wird ja die cpu auch vollständig ausgelastet. Das möchte ja auch gekühlt werden. =)


----------



## word (24 März 2013)

Storm_Animal schrieb:


> Kann man da was aufrüsten (GrKa oder CPU) oder macht das kein Sinn ? ?



Die CPU ist immer noch der wichtigste Faktor beim (qualitativen) Encoding.
GPU Encoding ist zwar immer mehr im kommen und auch richtig schnell, aber die Bildqualität kommt nicht an die Qualität des z.B. x264 heran.


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Leider bleibt es noch an der CPU, die das Rendern macht. GPUs rendern erst in absehbarer Zeit vernünftig mit. Bei der Ausgangssituation an Hardware würde ich erstmal etwas mehr Leistung in stärkere CPU (nutzt nur wenn man auch den richtigen Codec verwendet) stecken. 

bei dem aktuellen Rechner würde ich aber auch mal einmal dazu raten ihn von Staub zu befreien - evtl .dreht dann der Lüfter auch leiser


----------

